# Easiest way to Clean 100 spoke players



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

I just bought a set of 18 inch 100 spoke players off my boy and they got a substantial amount of surface rust i have been using NOXON cleaner and Mothers chrome polish with a toothbrush and a netted sponge. Im having a hard time getting into the tight areas like the spoke nipples and the center area any suggestions!?


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

DO NOT USE ABRASIVES! Go buy some British Wire Wheel Cleaner (or acid) if its really bad dont dilute it it. But if its minimal you may want to throw a bit of water in the mix...


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Sep 12 2003, 08:39 PM
> *DO NOT USE ABRASIVES! Go buy some British Wire Wheel Cleaner (or acid) if its really bad dont dilute it it. But if its minimal you may want to throw a bit of water in the mix...*


 :uh:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

:dunno: :guns:


----------

